# 25 dollars for 20 rides



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

This is what I get in my area.
It's a dollar a ride.
The bonus for 3 rides would be eaten up in gas by time I arrived there.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I still have the 3 for $100 sitting there amongst a few others that are location bound.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I still have the 3 for $100 sitting there amongst a few others that are location bound.


I thought the 3 for a 100 was going to be a weekly deal.
No such luck !
We are back to pre pandemic wages.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I thought the 3 for a 100 was going to be a weekly deal.


...it appears it does display again if you grab it (I haven't) but not weekly. Seems it might be monthly based on another thread here.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...it appears it does display again if you grab it (I haven't) but not weekly. Seems it might be monthly based on another thread here.


The quantity of Lyft rides in my area is crazy good.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> The quantity of Lyft rides in my area is crazy good.


I would love to see it again !!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> The quantity of Lyft rides in my area is crazy good.


lost me a Lyft.


----------



## beaniemac (Mar 8, 2017)

$80 for 20 rides this weekend. Last weekend it was $15 for 20 rides. I won't Chase a$15 bonus, but I will for $80


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

uber - "we will be pumping $250 million in incentives to help make up for stealing our drivers cut.....oh that money will be distributed over the next 10 years" 🤪


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

beaniemac said:


> $80 for 20 rides this weekend. Last weekend it was $15 for 20 rides. I won't Chase a$15 bonus, but I will for $80


Me to !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lulz


Did you move to Seattle?


----------

